# Wild Road Trip For Grubbin' BBQ



## WildFireEric (Dec 6, 2009)

Last January, Amy and me went to Denver on business. We spent a whole day in K.C. on the way and a few hours on the way back. We visited Danny Edward's BLVD BBQ for lunch and OK Joe's for Dinner. We also 
stopped by the KCBS HQ and the KC BBQ Store. On the way back, we ate lunch at Smoking Guns BBQ. 

We really liked Danny Edward's and Smoking Guns. Their food was very tasty (meat). We weren't fond of anyone's potato salad, though. The people there were very nice, and we chatted for a long time. Ditto with the KCBS HQ. Very nice and helpful people. The KC BBQ Store has a huge selection of sauce and rubs. We were in there for a long time. 

The drive to and from Denver from KC pretty much was forgetful. Kansas and Colorado were fairly boring. Kansas had the most cops of any state. They must have been bored. 

On the way back, we only had two days to drive from Denver to D.C. We left Denver at Midnight on Monday and would spend part of the night in St. Louis. It was a dry snow all the way from Denver to near K.C., but none of it stuck since it was very dry and cold. We stopped in KC for lunch and more BBQ supplies. The storm picked up intensity with freezing rain near Columbus, MO and didn't subside at all, until our hotel near St. Louis. 

At midnight Tuesday morning, we hit the road again for Charleston, West Virginia. There was a combination of several inches of snow and ice on the roads. I knew I was in trouble when I slid on the I-70 onramp. I engaged 4WD from then to West Virginia. An hour later, I realized we were going to be in the middle of the ice storm that ranged from Arkansas to West Virginia (and hit D.C./Baltimore the next morning). Due to previous hotel arrangements, we had to stick to this route. 

We photographed 15 cars/trucks that went off the road, some of them flipped. The BBQ was good, but not that good. Next time, I'll hope to do it in the summer .


Danny Edward's BLVD BBQ (formerly Lil' Jake's Eat It n Beat It) Excellent!!!

outside: 

 inside:

 Amy's plate: 

 My plate:




OK Joes (Average)

outside: 

 inside: 

 Amy's plate: 

 My plate: 



Smoking Guns BBQ (Excellent)

outside: 

 Amy's plate: 

 My plate: 



KCBS HQ (Friendly)



 

 

 

 

 

KC BBQ Store (Awesome)

Outside: 

 Inside: 




The Below Pictures Are a Reminder of How Not To Drive In Winter 
and to Thank Those Emergency Response Teams.


01. 

 01a. 

 02. 

 03. 

 04.


05. 

 05a. 

 06. 

 07. 

 08.

 
 09.

 10.  

 11. 

 12.

 13. 

 
14. 

 14a. 

 15. 



Entire album can be viewed here: http://travel.webshots.com/album/575808810ZJYDQi


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a great road trip Eric.  Thanks for the picture tour.


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 6, 2009)

Recognized many of those WVA pictures. Hope I don't see those snowy roads this winter. That turnpike is a killer without snow. Thanks for the pictorial.


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. If you like road signs and more scenery, then look at the whole album. 
Note: the edit is due to Amy busting me for using the same pic for her food at Danny Edwards and Smoking Guns. So I had to dig for it. I had issues uploading 140 pictures at once (using their uncompressed file size). So the order is a little scrambled on WebShots.Com, but only 30 or 40 are outta order. Not a biggie. Found and applied the correct picture.


----------



## Impailer (Dec 6, 2009)

great pictures!!!!!


----------

